# NoName is finally home



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

not necessarily regal, but what about autumn?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations, and I'm sure the right name will reveal itself as you get to know each other.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

She is beautiful. I always thought Dutches was pretty or maybe Majesty would be nice.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is cute. Where did you end up getting your baby? Flame? Ember? Paprika?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Daphne is the first name that popped in my head when I looked at her. Congratulations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is so sweet!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

it took my daughter over a week to decide on names for her apricot minipoos - she eventually named them Cassandra (Cassie) and Gabriella (Gabbie) they def fit their names. You will know - just take your time. sweet girl!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Not regal, but, Cinnamon (based on her color).


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how about Princess - or Topaz? trying to think of regal names that are not human lol

hard to think of names that are not cute! lol Taffy, Precious, Misty, Dahlia, Marigold,

Angel, Lovely, maybe AKC has some suggested names.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I like Cinammon too!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a dog once that I could not think of the right name - it was over a week and I finally named him Wiloughby and called him Willie. Then I was looking at his papers and where he was from and low and behold he was from a town called Wiloughby in Ohio. so funny! (he was abandoned at a convenience store near me) I named my girl Ginger even before I found her - just loved that name - so I wanted a red poodle. Her official name is Gingerbread. I should have named her Gingersnap! she can be fresh! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember Taylee's breeder telling me that her Mom got her name because they couldn't think of a name for her for the longest time - but eventually "No Name" got shortened to her name Nonee. And Taylee's daddy name was Peter, and since the puppy ear tattoo was the first three letters of each parent's name, Taylee sported an ear tattoo that said NONPET lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I remember Taylee's breeder telling me that her Mom got her name because they couldn't think of a name for her for the longest time - but eventually "No Name" got shortened to her name Nonee. And Taylee's daddy name was Peter, and since the puppy ear tattoo was the first three letters of each parent's name, Taylee sported an ear tattoo that said NONPET lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a coincidence! 
I was typing out Noname to post a pic on FB. I had only typed a few letters when i saw Nona and thought about it, but two of my kids' names are VERY similar, so i think i'll have to keep looking. I can't keep my kids' names straight as it is, lol!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Gorgeous!! Daphne is the first name that popped in my head when I looked at her. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I looked at her and said, "Daphne" too. It really suits her and is the name of the poodle in one of my favorite movies, look who's talking too. However, it breaks my people name rule. I'm keeping it on the short list though.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So funny, we had a horse at our barn named "Nona", short for "no name".


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tryin said:


> I looked at her and said, "Daphne" too. It really suits her and is the name of the poodle in one of my favorite movies, look who's talking too. However, it breaks my people name rule. I'm keeping it on the short list though.



Well how about Daphy/Daffy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Burgundy, Bourbon, Charm, Jewel, Duchess, Nobel, Champagne


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

How about Cleo for Cleopatra, the Queen of Egypt? It is not a common person name. Or Patra taking the last part of her name? My last dog was named after a previous dog named Dominica. I did not want a people name again. So I took the last part of the name and spelled it phonetically to come up with the name Neeka. Her AKC name is Afortunado Neeka Knows Best, and she certainly thinks so.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Names names and more names!!!!
Fleur
Saffron
Promise
Ruffles
Lotus
Henna
Minuet
Moue
Flame
Joy
Honor
Posy
Kismet
Frolic
Mignon
Melody
Hope
Flirt
Folly
Madonna


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! I wish you a royally good time with your pretty new girl.  As for names, maybe Contessa or Countess?


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been trying out countess and contessa as a matter of fact. Also heiress and duchess, karissa, vixen, karma and whisper(sarcasm). My favorite dog of all time was Isis. I would like to re-use this name, but i'm not sure if it's a match. Maybe Icy? She looks like a quinn, its almost her name. Queenie would work, but i have a close aunt named queen, she might be offended, lol! Maybe quintessa? Am i the only person that has to find "the" name. It has to be an exact fit, not well-used, pleasant sounding and sound good calling it out?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tryin said:


> Am i the only person that has to find "the" name. It has to be an exact fit, not well-used, pleasant sounding and sound good calling it out?


I think you are far from alone in that! "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet," but it really_ does_ matter what you name a dog. The moment we laid eyes on Chagall as pup we saw he was a work of art. That's how he came to be named after the artist Marc Chagall.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I like Quinn. 

It is so hard to come up with a name. I look at the color Rookie is now and think he should have been named Pumpkin.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tryin said:


> She is here! My long search is over. She is sooo spoiled and knows how to get her way. And what a set of lungs!
> 
> She is an apricot mpoo. She doesnt have a name yet. I am open to suggestions. I prefer regal names, nothing cutesy. I also prefer not to use people names.
> 
> ...


Aww, sweet. Your post caught my eye as I remembered when I was a little girl my dad brought home a little pup that didn't have a name and they named him "no name" ----- I think I was about 8.


----------



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

My mpoo came with the name liberty which I loved but my hubby named her foxy and let me tell you she is all FOXY!!!



Liberty is such a great one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is hard to come up with a name. I think Swizzle did not have one for three days.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on your new girl! Names are always so hard....Cash was called Django for the first three days. Sometimes personalities take over and we just magically find a name that fits.

Hmmm...royal, not cutesy, but not human? Autumn? Piper? Ariel (human, yes but Disney princess with red hair)? Astrid? Nola? Nova? Roxy? Xena (warrior princess)?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i also like naming pets after cities. i named my female lowchen cassis, which in french is both the name of a lovely seaside town and of a liqueur i especially liked.

so what about something like venice - the queen of the adriatic?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

What I did for the name picking is write all the names I liked on a small piece of paper, folded them and then put them in a bowl and let her pick the name. It worked well and that way I didn't have to worry about giving her the wrong name. Killa fits her very well because it is funny yet so so true at times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

